# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδυσσεια 1997

## rorocoleman

MUSCLEMAG ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ - ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ ΜΑΡΤΙΟΣ 1998
ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ  Π.Ε.Σ.Δ.  1997  MR   ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ

----------


## vaggan

ω ρε αρχοντα....τι μου θυμησες τωρα...γιωργος ευσταθιου...ενας απο τους πιο καλοφτιαγμενους και ισορροπημενους μιστερ ελλας και μον που χτυπησε τιτλο ενω δεν ηταν στην βαρυτερη κατηγορια τα λεει ολα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλός ο αγώνας αυτός , ο *Γιώργος Ευσταθίου* νομίζω δεν έκανε μεγάλη πορεία, ίσως αυτός ήταν και ο τίτλος της καριέρας του,αν δεν μου διαφευγει κατι.
Επίσης στην -90 πολυ καλός και ο *Παναγιώτης Μεταξάκης* από την Κρήτη, ο οποίος έκανε τις πρώτες του παρουσίες το 1985 ως έφηβος και μεχρι και πέρυσι, που είχε παιξει στους Masters.Νομίζω ότι στην δεκαετία του 90 έκανε τις καλυτερές του εμφανίσεις.
Ο *Λάτσο Αντρέϊκο* επίσης, που νομίζω ότι πιθανόν έχει και τους περισσότερους αγώνες στην Ελλάδα, ενας αθλητής που έχει αφιερωθεί στο αγωνιστικο Bodybuilding!!
Στην -80 πολυ καλή μάχη μεταξύ *Δημητρη Ζώη* και *Λεωνίδα* *Ρηγούτσου,* ο Ζώης απο τις καλύτερες του φόρμες 
Στην + 90 ο *Σπυρόπουλος Κώστας* και ο *Φαρσαρής Δημήτρης* , δύο πολύ καλοί αθλητές 
Τελος μια πολύ καλή αθλήτρια , η *Φίλιππα Μαντζουράνη*,στα καλύτερά της.
Eυχαριστούμε για το αφιέρωμα ! :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε για το αφιέρωμα.  :03. Thumb up: 

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες δεν αναδεικνύουν τη φόρμα που είχε πιάσει ο Γιώργος Ευσταθίου σε εκείνον τον αγώνα. Ο Ευσταθίου αν και δεν έκανε μεγάλη πορεία, έκανε μεγάλη αίσθηση ως αθλητής εκείνη τη χρονιά και συνέχισε να ακούγεται για χρόνια, ενώ ετοίμασε για αγώνες και άλλους αθλητές από όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ ωραιο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

πολυ ωραιος αγωνας...τον θυμαμαι και εγω..!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ευσταθίου

Πέρασαν 17 χρόνια και παρ όλα αυτά με συγκινήσατε με τα όσα γράφετε. Το link μου το έστειλε ένας φίλος και πραγματικά με γύρισε πίσω πολλά χρόνια.
Ο λόγος που σταμάτησα απότομα ίσως να μην έγινε γνωστός τότε, τουλάχιστον στους περισσότερους. Αμέσως μετά τους αγώνες, τότε, ξεκίνησε και η προετοιμασία για τους επόμενους. Η φόρμα που είχα πιάσει τον Μάρτιο του 1998 ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητική. Το MUSCLEMAG τότε στο τεύχος του Μαρτίου είχε γράψει για 130 κιλά και δεν είχε άδικο. Σκοπός ήταν η επόμενη εμφάνιση να μου να ξεπερνούσε τα 100 κιλά και πιστεύω θα τα κατάφερνα εάν...
Όμως η στραβή δεν άργησε να έρθει. Σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο γόνατο στα τέλη Μαρτίου. Διαγνώσθηκε κυριολεκτικά η καταστροφή της επιγονατίδας. Έκανα να περπατήσω καλά δύο μήνες. Δεν υπήρχε τρόπος θεραπείας προκειμένου να συνεχίσω.
Έτσι το πήρα απόφαση. Σταμάτησα από την μια μέρα στην άλλη.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για όσα μου θυμίσατε. Να είστε καλά.

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιώργο χαρά μας που συμμετέχεις στο φόρουμ. Μπορεί το bodybuilding να έχει αλλάξει εποχή, αλλά εξακολουθούμε να συγκινούμαστε από τους αθλητές και τους αγώνες που άφησαν το στίγμα τους στο άθλημα. 

Ελπίζω να σε δούμε ξανά έστω και σαν θεατή σε κάποιον επόμενο αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------

